# Datsun SSS 160U Coupe Restoration



## twisted1 (May 3, 2010)

Hwzt guys

My name is kreevin, and i am a beloved fellow Datsun lover from sunny south africa! IF you guys would like to check out my restoration thread click on the link below, it shows the car i bought for my dad and the restoration process, hope you gys like it! (by the way the car would probably be known as the J series in your country, i dont know why they swopped it around in S.A!) comments welcome!

Nissan Owners Club - South Africa - Nismo :: View topic - Datsun 160U SSS Coupe Restoration


----------



## twisted1 (May 3, 2010)

No replies? :-?


----------



## happy2gether (Nov 24, 2011)

Hi, are you still keep the car ? I m looking for Datsun 160J Model 710 engine.My engine is now leaking . 

Anyone can help? 

BR
Ms.Tan ([email protected])


----------

